# ECU reset?



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey, I only found a semi-answer on this question during my search. We just got the S-13 back (pic's soon) from having a new KA thrown in it. (old one went boom) now, I'm wondering about resetting the ECU. Is the scanner the only way to do it, or is there a manual way to reset it. Some guy told my dad it'd be 1700 just to throw the comp. on it to find out what they can do. It's a new motor and an old ECU. I think that's the prob. So am Going to need to get it done by someone, or is there a way to do it myself. If not, how much will it cost? and where could I get it done? I found one person got lucky and the guys at the parts store did it for free. Hopefully I can be that lucky. thanks.


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmm, I did an engine swap on a motor that had sever issues to a clean one and the ECU never gave me any hastle, didnt have to clear it. :\


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> I'm wondering about resetting the ECU. Is the scanner the only way to do it, or is there a manual way to reset it.


Disconnecting the battery for a full 24 hours will reset the ECU; there's no need to replace it unless it's got a problem.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

just disconect the battery... press the brake pedal for a few seconds reconnect the battery and voila. you are now in self learn mode.


----------



## XTCshri2222 (Feb 15, 2004)

or you can pop off the cover to the ecu and see the lil plastic screw and turn it counter clockwise, and if you turn it clock wise if i rember correctly from the KA in the altima i worked on, it should flash your error code via the check engine light.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks, I'm gonna go try the first two, but I don't really feel like pulliing anything off of anything right now.  Thanks for the help, I'll let you know how everything turns out.


----------

